# Cheap #27 Torx



## ABT (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey guys,

Is there anywhere that I can buy the basic #27 Torx drivers that they give away with saws?
I teach chainsaw courses and want the cheap ones since they go missing often.
No luck on Amazon, Ebay, Stihl or Google so far.

This is the idea that I am looking for:





If it makes any difference, I am Canadian.

Thanks,

ABT


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 28, 2019)

ABT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there anywhere that I can buy the basic #27 Torx drivers that they give away with saws?
> I teach chainsaw courses and want the cheap ones since they go missing often.
> ...


How many do you want??


----------



## ABT (Jul 28, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> How many do you want??



12-ish


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 28, 2019)

ABT said:


> 12-ish[/QUOTE
> Huztl.net
> This style is 59¢ a piece.... Or if you are uncomfortable ordering from them, I can place an order for as many as you want and just have them sent to your address for whatever cost is.


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 28, 2019)

I don't know why my message was inserted as a quote.. but anyway this style is .59¢ each at huztl.net. if you are uncomfortable ordering from them, I can place the order for you for cost and have it sent to your address


----------



## ABT (Jul 28, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> I don't know why my message was inserted as a quote.. but anyway this style is .59¢ each at huztl.net. if you are uncomfortable ordering from them, I can place the order for you for cost and have it sent to your addressView attachment 749839



Thanks!

I imagine that they are disposable quality, but I can buy a bunch to keep in stock and not worry about whether they go missing or not.

As long as they deliver to Canada, I should be ok.


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 28, 2019)

They are actually pretty good quality, I have put over a hundred saw kits together and only worn out a couple of tips. I purchased 20 of them with a saw order over a year ago and I have two packs of 5 left... I started giving them away with saws, they have inexpensive scrench tools too, again decent quality as well.


----------



## ABT (Jul 28, 2019)

noodlewalker said:


> They are actually pretty good quality, I have put over a hundred saw kits together and only worn out a couple of tips. I purchased 20 of them with a saw order over a year ago and I have two packs of 5 left... I started giving them away with saws, they have inexpensive scrench tools too, again decent quality as well.




All the better!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## noodlewalker (Jul 28, 2019)

No problem... I'm here if you need anything


----------

